# How to curve a bowl



## vortexsny (Jan 16, 2016)

Hi,

I'm looking for advice on how to curve a shallow bowl out of olive wood. I glued together a board 12"x6" by 2" thick.

I own a good router and few other tools. The bowl is going to be eleptical and the jig for that is complicated. Can I still use my router or another tool to curve inside and outside shape?

Thanks


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

Do you have a table saw?


----------



## vortexsny (Jan 16, 2016)

yes, i have a table saw


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

Make a jig and spin it, raising the blade 1/16" at a time.


----------



## vortexsny (Jan 16, 2016)

my wood blank is a rectangle 12×6. circular jig won't work.


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

So make an oval jig and hold your material to one side as you turn it. IDK, Be creative.
If you can't make that work then use a grinding disk, and hog it all out.
Something like this: They make a lot of different types, do some research


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

> my wood blank is a rectangle 12×6. circular jig won t work.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Sure it would. Make the hole in the jig 12". Do the cuts by offsetting it. Slide the jig to one end and First cut one end, then move the jig and cut the center. Then move the jig again and cut the other end.


----------

